

Clang++ now has a finished implementation of C++'03 - X-Istence
http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/cfe-commits/Week-of-Mon-20100517/030540.html

======
cpr
Yep, as usual, things around Clang/LLVM tend to get wrapped up right before
WWDC so the boasting can happen. ;-)

And more power to 'em! Fantastic work.

------
jey
Whoa, that was fast. (C++ is notoriously hard to implement.)

~~~
catch23
the llvm hackers at Apple are insanely good

------
st3fan
The big news is <http://blog.llvm.org/2010/05/clang-builds-boost.html> ...
Boost is notoriously complex C++ code. Being able to compile it to valid code
is remarkable progress for Clang.

------
sandGorgon
Is there a possibility/experiment, that the linux kernel be built using llvm ?
As I understand, there is a lot of GCC specific code.

<br>

~~~
JoachimSchipper
As I understand, LLVM has been adding support for GCC extensions for quite a
while to make such things possible one day.

You can already/soon build a FreeBSD system with it.

~~~
orlandu63
As of last month: <http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.freebsd.current/124678>

~~~
riffraff
does make world also builds the kernel? It's been a long time since I last
used a bsd and I seem to recall that "world" was only userland, but I may be
completely wrong

~~~
X-Istence
world is only userland, make kernel builds the kernel. People have
successfully built the kernel with clang and booted it, but it is not yet
known if all of the code paths are correct and there may be hard to find bugs,
also certain code does not yet compile and has to be commented out.

